# Comparing NYC timeshares?



## DaveNV (Feb 18, 2015)

I've stayed at the Manhattan Club, and really enjoyed the great location. Accommodations were very comfortable, and I'd be very happy to stay there again.  But I'm wondering how it compares to the other timeshares in NYC. Does anyone know?

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 19, 2015)

(bump)  Anyone have comments on the differences? Did we get lucky and stay at the best one, or are there better things to know about the other timeshares?

Dave


----------



## Deb from NC (Feb 19, 2015)

I can't help yet, but we have a week booked in early April at the Wyndham Midtown 45 in a renovated unit.   I'm eager to check it out and see how it compares to the Manhattan Club.   I'll write a full review when we get back....
Deb


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 19, 2015)

Deb from NC said:


> I can't help yet, but we have a week booked in early April at the Wyndham Midtown 45 in a renovated unit.   I'm eager to check it out and see how it compares to the Manhattan Club.   I'll write a full review when we get back....
> Deb




Thanks, Deb! Looking forward to it. We're thinking of trying to make a trip back to NYC, and want to make sure we're in the best location. 

Enjoy your trip!

Dave


----------



## Free2Roam (Feb 20, 2015)

We have a trip in August staying at the West 57th by Hilton. Two years ago we were at The Manhattan Club.


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 20, 2015)

We have stayed at Manhattan Club twice.  MC has microwave, dishwasher, and small fridge.  It's been several years but at the time of my tour Hilton Club had no cooking facilities to speak of.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 20, 2015)

We have exchanged into a 1-BR at Manhattan 2x, and a studio at Hilton Club (not W 57th St) once, back in the day when the latter was possible thru RCI weeks. 

Hilton Club was more luxurious, and tho there wasn't a kitchen as I recall, at the time RCI exchangers were eligible for the free brunch and the free late-afternoon hors d'oeuvres offerings. The food was really excellent, and provided most of our sustenance during our stay! Plus there was no daily housekeeping charge, as there is at MC thru RCI, which amounts to a couple hundred dollars. 

So given a choice (which I'm not), I'd take Hilton Club again over MC for 2 people, especially if the buffets were still included for exchangers, which they may not be.

OTOH, at MC we could have additional overnite guests (which we did once), and dinner guests, and 2 bathrooms, and both times we had a view of Central Park. 

Both are great properties and would return in a heartbeat.

I walked into the lobby at W. 57th St once, and asked to see a room, which I wasn't able to do. The lobby didn't wow me, fwiw. I once had a confirmed exchange there thru RCI weeks, which I ended up cancelling due to a change in plans.

What are your other options besides MC?


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 21, 2015)

Laurie said:


> What are your other options besides MC?




Hi Laurie,

Thanks for the tips. I don't really have a firm plan about returning to NYC. It would likely be a rental. The MC was fine with us, used mainly as a place to sleep after being on the go all day, and we'd be fine with staying there again. My curiosity about the other places is whether they're better located, have nicer facilities, that sort of thing. 

When people talk about NYC timeshares, I hear most about MC and the W. 57th St. place - but the Tug timeshare map shows (I think) seven timeshares in the city. I got to wondering what the other places are like. I don't know anything about those others, or whether staying there as a non-owner is even an option. 

Dave


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 21, 2015)

Hands down I would be almost any other TS place over the Manhattan Club. Only if there is a choice - otherwise, MC would be better than no place. 

I love the Hilton Club. It was the week before Ann Curie was taken off the Today Show. Great Week (but soooo longggg agoooo).

Have not stayed at HGVC (yet) nor have I been really looking either.

I cancelled one reservations at the new Wyndham building - but had another booked in the next 2 months. As I have Wyndham points - might be my new roost for NYC.


----------



## senorak (Feb 21, 2015)

I would take any timeshare in NYC, but my fav is the Hilton Club.  Love the "perks" that come with the stay:  free breakfast & afternoon/evening snacks & drinks.  As other posters have mentioned, the food served was plentiful & very good.  It saved $$ on eating out, (which we then spent on seeing more shows).  Plus, the drinks, (sodas, water, coffee, tea), cookies & fruit were left out all day, so you could grab a quick snack.  I've only stayed in a studio at the Hilton Club, so that limits how many people can travel in your group, (unless you are lucky enough to get a larger unit).  Also convenient to the subway lines.
The MC has the 1 in 4 rule, which limits my stays (unless I can rent from a fellow TUGger), plus the extra cleaning fee.  However, I wouldn't pass up a stay at the MC....especially when travelling w/ more than 2 people.  Love the 1BR w/ 2 baths....plenty of space, and the microwave & fridge make it very convenient to heat up leftovers.  (You can do this at the HC, but have to go to the lounge to use the microwave).  I got very lucky this year......had a short stay recently at the HC, (thanks to a TUGger), and have an exchange week at MC this coming summer.  

DEB


----------



## LynnW (Feb 21, 2015)

I agree. We loved the Hilton Club.

Lynn


----------



## SunandFun83 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Timeshare Convenient To Lincoln Center*

I am looking to stay in NYC and go to Lincoln Center.  It looks like Manhattan Club is less than one mile straight up Broadway.

I heard about a fractional ownership property called Phillips club that is just two blocks away from Lincoln Center.  Has anyone heard of Phillips Club?  Any idea how to rent two weeks?


----------



## kathleenpeyer (Feb 23, 2015)

*NYC*

MC is best on all counts. Best location, most space, 2full baths, free roll a way bed (excellent mattress) for a fifth person, free business center facilities (all) and also free cookies, coffee, tea, snacks in the afternoon in the owners' lounge.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 23, 2015)

kathleenpeyer said:


> MC is best on all counts. Best location, most space, 2full baths, free roll a way bed (excellent mattress) for a fifth person, free business center facilities (all) and also free cookies, coffee, tea, snacks in the afternoon in the owners' lounge.



You need to stay at the Hilton Club ... been to both on exchanges and if I brought a NYC timeshare, HC would be my ONLY choice. PERIOD. 

PS I will try the new Wyndham resort in NYC ... only because I own Wyndham points ... I just hope I won't be clicking my heels and saying, "I rather be at HC".....


----------



## herillc (Feb 28, 2015)

As a Hilton owner, i have stayed at MC (rci), w. 57th and hilton club.
My first choice is always hilton club. Great location, free breakfast and no additonal fee compared to $30 per night fee in MC.
W. 57th is modern and new, but i prefer stay in 1BR than studio there. I also had to pay daily housekeeping fee to w. 57th for less than 4 night stay.
That being said, if i need to choose one among MC and W.57th, i would pick MC 1BR for an extra bathroom and less daily fee.
I haven't stayed at wyndham yet, but have a reservation during memorial day weekend. Will write a review after i stay there.


----------



## zora (Apr 10, 2015)

Summer 2014 I stayed at the Wyndham w/ DD3. Initially we were in a non-renovated studio and then a 1 bdrm renovated unit. It was a night/day experience. The renovated 1 bdrm had a full size fridge and was as described above. The non renovated studio was like an older hotel room. 
Plus I was curious and went to the owners "update" which we normally never do. The big push was to buy at Bonnet Creek (Orlando) and then we would get priority in NYC.  There was no business center but the front desk let me use a computer to get my email. 
We'll probably return to NYC next spring and will either stay at hgvc or MC.


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 10, 2015)

We just flew home today from a week in a renovated studio at the Wyndham.  We usually never stay in anything smaller than a one bedroom, so I was a little worried about just booking the studio, but I wanted to save on points... We were VERY pleased with the unit.  They really make the most of the space available.  We had a king bed (2 night stands) next to a wall of windows facing the Chryler Building.  There's a desk and chair with a small table for 2 that rolls out from under the desk for meals.  There's a couch on the same wall as the bed that faces the tv.  The kitchenette had a microwave/ conventional oven combo, large fridge, small dishwasher and a cooktop.  We really never felt cramped all week.  And of course everything is new and modern.  (The lamps on the nightstands each had 2 plugs on their bases where you can charge phones, iPads, etc. Very handy.) And the location is fabulous...we walked to Broadway, Radio City Music Hall, Rockefeller Center, etc., and everywhere else we wanted to go was a short subway ride away
Since we own Wyndham points, we'll definitely plan on coming back when we next visit NYC !


----------



## Denise L (Apr 12, 2015)

I stayed in a studio at W 57th last October.  Loved it, but I hadn't been back to NYC in 17 years so I could have stayed anywhere, really .  That said, I was super happy with the location and the studio was very comfortable and clean and there was a coffee maker and a fridge in the room.  Oh, and I loved the shower .  It was perfect for me!  I would consider buying there, but I first have to stay at the other properties .  I could be biased because it was my first trip away from the kids in 16 years and I was floating on a cloud .  I had a W 57th owner book it for me and I had to pay an additional $85 cleaning fee upon checkout.

I'll be at MC next month (!!) and then hopefully at HC in December :whoopie:, and then I will be able to compare all three.  I've heard rave reviews for HC, so was looking at resales there, sort of, but again, will wait and see how the rest of my visits go this year. Renting for my trips may be a lot easier than buying anything, and hotels are plentiful if I need a room at the last minute.


----------

